# Wiley Coyote had it all wrong



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Why waste your time with a roadrunner when all he had to do was wiggle his tail in the water and catch all the fish he could eat!?  I took the kayak out on a local lake last night and chased some crappies and bass. I landed 4 bass, a couple of bluegills with bigger appetites than their mouths seemed to allow, and a really nice number of plus-sized crappies. One of them may be my biggest crappie ever, I still need to measure the rod. All fish were caught on the #6 Coyote Clouser I have been tying with coyote tail from the song dog I called to his doom last winter.














































This was the big fish:




























I know from the cork of the fighting butt to the front of the grip is just about 12", I think the second dark wrap ahead of that is right at 13". It's harder to get a good length picture than I thought from the kayak! I need to get a flexible tape measure or an adhesive one and get it glued to the edge of the yak.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Those are nice crappies!
Sounds like you had some variety with the catch, too.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, awesome catch and great photos! That's big crappie, even better that it's on the fly! I like the close-up photo of the one crappie's face. 

Way to promote kayak fishing and fly fishing!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That is one sweet day of fishing! Yea its tricky trying to get a picture from the yak. I got one of those aluminum fish measuring stick I picked up a couple when wallyworld had them on clearence last year.


----------

